# Chocolate Dessert Tacos



## Raine (Feb 15, 2005)

Chocolate Dessert Tacos

Makes 8 servings

16 oz. semi-sweet chocolate
1 box (4 serving size) instant pudding, either vanilla or lemon, 
prepared per package instructions, except substituting 1 tablespoon 
Grand Marnier or dry sherry for 1 tablespoon milk
1 basket fresh raspberries
3 kiwis, peeled and sliced into strips
1 basket strawberries, hulled and sliced
1 orange
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

To prepare chocolate taco shells, melt chocolate in the top of a 
double boiler. Cut 16 squares of wax paper, each square about 
6x6-inch.

Spoon 2 tablespoons of chocolate on one sheet of wax paper. Cover 
chocolate with another sheet of wax paper. Lightly press down with a 
flat bottomed plate or pan. (You will have a round chocolate disk).

Drape the two sheets of wax paper over the bound end of a small book 
about 1/2-inch thick (binding should have rounded edges). Place in 
freezer for 5 minutes.

Carefully remove two sheets of waxed paper. It's usually easier to 
remove the inner piece first. Return chocolate shell to the freezer. 
Repeat process until you have prepared 8 shells. (If you break a 
shell, re-melt the chocolate and try again.)

To assemble:
Grate zest of orange and set aside. Separate orange into individual 
segments. Place an orange segment on 8 dessert plates. Place 
chocolate taco shell against the orange segment so it will stand 
upright. Spoon 1/4 cup pudding into each shell. Top with kiwis, 
strawberries and raspberries. Sprinkle with walnuts and orange zest.

Variations: use other fruits in season. Spoon a lemon or raspberry 
cream sauce on the plate in front of the tacos. Top with whipped 
cream.


----------

